# Smart logs : Grass vs Sawdust smartlogs



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

Are smart logs cheaper way of heating over wood pellets ? Anybody tried grass smart logs ?


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Never heard of grass ones. The sawdust/wax ones I would think would be WAY too expensive for serious heating.....I always assumed they were for the yuppie type that wanted "a fire" for holiday events.

Got a link to more info ?


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

My understanding is you get more BTU and longer burning time . Better than pellets which use up allot energy , water , etc to produce. Could not find a good link for grass (for sale on amazon) . I would love to find out how make these logs at home. I can make briquette here Ohio . (manure / sawdust) pretty easy .
http://www.atlanticforest.com/products/energy-products/


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

http://www.dirtworks.net/Buy-Low-Emission-BioBricks-Firewood.html . Interesting read . Now how do i make bricks ? Cheaply ?


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

You might find this thread from HT on making sawdust & newpaper bricks interesting 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=385325


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

I had a long talk with salesperson from Atlantic forest . I seem to live in no mans land . I found a place in W.Va and Mich . The moisture content and how it bind is important . Supposedly it around 8 % for these kiln dried sawdust logs vs regular logs that dried out (15-20% moisture) . One logs last up to 4 hrs. The shipping cost would be a killer for me .


----------

